
US flying over Russia to take photos under Open Skies treaty [2014] - jonah
http://www.stripes.com/news/us-flying-over-russia-to-take-photos-under-open-skies-treaty-1.315012
======
jonah
Here's a current article about Russia's flights over the US.

"Russia wants to fly more spy planes over the U.S., and the Pentagon can’t
stop it"[1]

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2016/02/23...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2016/02/23/russia-
wants-to-fly-more-spy-planes-over-the-u-s-and-the-pentagon-cant-stop-it/)

